# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  forum na engleskom/hrvatskom

## rossa

ne znam jesam li ja nešto smrdala, ali mislim da nisam
u svakom slučaju pola linkova na forumu mi je na engleskom: new posts, quick links, notifications i svi linkovi s desne strane, advanced search, submit new thread...

teme više nisu označene s Važno, nego je Sticky i td.

u čemu je stvar?

----------


## leonisa

http://forum.roda.hr/profile.php?do=editoptions

dolje na dnu, zadnja opcija.
meni je uvijek na engleskom, ne snalazim se na hrvatskom  :Grin:

----------


## rossa

hvala ti. možda sam nešto sfušala kad sam se spajala mobitelom. hrvatski mi nije problem, ali me živcira ovako napola. sad je ok.

----------


## puntica

> ne znam jesam li ja nešto smrdala, ali mislim da nisam
> u svakom slučaju pola linkova na forumu mi je na engleskom: new posts, quick links, notifications i svi linkovi s desne strane, advanced search, submit new thread...
> 
> teme više nisu označene s Važno, nego je Sticky i td.
> 
> u čemu je stvar?


kako sad to?
Uglavnom, sredilo se, jel? možda si nešto bila smrdala u postavkama pretražnika?!
ako se ponovo javi, pošalji print screen, molim te

----------


## rossa

> kako sad to?
> Uglavnom, sredilo se, jel? možda si nešto bila smrdala u postavkama pretražnika?!
> ako se ponovo javi, pošalji print screen, molim te


bilo je postavljeno na neki default jezik/zadane vrijednosti foruma pa sam prebacila na hrvatski i sad je sve ok.

hvala

----------


## ženazmaj

Ja je isto imam na engleskom, jer se u hrvatskoj verziji ne snalazim

----------

